# Is it just me, or...



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Have things slowed down on the Florida Forum. I know fishing has been a little slow lately, and being laid up with the flu for over a week, haven't been out much, but has anyone been catching anything??? Heck, I've seen reports from North Carolina this week! Someone must be doing something down here. I know the pomps are a little farther south of me, and are on the move. Anyone North of the Cape or Sebastian doing anything, other that the whiting?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It's slow up here in the Panhandle. I went to the Florida Sportsman show today over in Fort Walton. Not overly impressed to say the least.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

emanuel said:


> It's slow up here in the Panhandle. I went to the Florida Sportsman show today over in Fort Walton. Not overly impressed to say the least.


Well...did ya buy anything??? Any new stuff??? Anything look interesting??? At least ya did something!!!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i got 5 pompano's and 2 bluefish today. my fishing buddy, Frelin, whom VicIII had met got 5 as well.
We both got crap yesterday, without a single bite from 6AM to 10AM.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Pomps are running at times and many are fishing for them (see my previous posts). Maybe people are too busy fishing to posting. Good job, Hellrhay, for catching and posting, but detail pls.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

myuo8o2 said:


> detail pls.


as usual, woke up around 5:45AM waiting for my fishing buddy to pick me up. I opened the garage door just in time for Frelin's truck to arrive. I hopped in, and we started joking, we then cross the 192 bridge. We stopped by at wildcat b&t to get an order of clams to go. we checked a couple of spots, started at the radar station but decided to move southward because of the muddy water. we check another spot and saw parked cars of the locals and 1 commercial guy. at our 3rd stop, the water was perfect, wind was blowing west, 1-1.5 swells, it was jjust too rpetty for the pompers not to be there.

I hurried out the truck and grabbed my rods/spikes and cooler. at around 6:40, all 3 of my rods were set-up and baits were in the water. i then grabbed my plugging rod to throw tins to spaniards and blues. I got 2 blues before my 1st rod bent, the destinguishable bent of a pompano heating the bait. We got 5 each at around 8:30. At quarter to 9 we decided to call it a day.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> as usual, woke up around 5:45AM waiting for my fishing buddy to pick me up. I opened the garage door just in time for Frelin's truck to arrive. I hopped in, and we started joking, we then cross the 192 bridge. We stopped by at wildcat b&t to get an order of clams to go. we checked a couple of spots, started at the radar station but decided to move southward because of the muddy water. we check another spot and saw parked cars of the locals and 1 commercial guy. at our 3rd stop, the water was perfect, wind was blowing west, 1-1.5 swells, it was jjust too rpetty for the pompers not to be there.
> 
> I hurried out the truck and grabbed my rods/spikes and cooler. at around 6:40, all 3 of my rods were set-up and baits were in the water. i then grabbed my plugging rod to throw tins to spaniards and blues. I got 2 blues before my 1st rod bent, the destinguishable bent of a pompano heating the bait. We got 5 each at around 8:30. At quarter to 9 we decided to call it a day.


Thank goodness...there is HOPE afterall!!! Thanks for the report!!!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

sprtsracer said:


> Thank goodness...there is HOPE afterall!!! Thanks for the report!!!


how's daytona fishing?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> how's daytona fishing?


Sucks, unless you like the OCCASIONAL whiting!  Waitin' on the pomps to come up from the South...SOON!!!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

sprtsracer said:


> Sucks, unless you like the OCCASIONAL whiting!  Waitin' on the pomps to come up from the South...SOON!!!


if that's what you're waiting for, you'll probably wit till next year when the pomps are running from the north to the south...you should see how many rods are out in the wwater in an 18mile stretch from melbourne beach to sebastian inlet.

there's just sooooooooo many rods out there it's ridiculous. for the pompano's it's like a landmine, hope there'd be some who can make it up there with all the people chasing them.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Heard report for Sat. and Sun that pomps still hanging around PlayaLinda. A buddy of mine sent me a picture of lot 1 around 8:00 AM today thru cell phone, I could not download to here, you could not believe it, it was really, really crowded.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Bring back JettyPark :beer:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

KodiakZach said:


> Bring back JettyPark :beer:


Uhhhh, no. The spell check function and moderators both appreciate the break.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

emanuel said:


> Uhhhh, no. The spell check function and moderators both appreciate the break.


I love it Eman.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

LOL! But did he ever even use the spell check function?  I miss the guy and his early morning, late night, mid afternoon, early evening drunk rants  He wasn't a bad guy. If anything the "emoticon" function has been given a break


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Thank God he didn't have a cell phone to post blurry fish pictures along with his drunk rants....


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> Thank God he didn't have a cell phone to post blurry fish pictures along with his drunk rants....


It is a shame. I would have liked nothing more than to see a blurry cell phone pic of his rods in their holders with a couple empty beer cans near by. Maybe a few whiting pics for good measure.


----------

